# En busca de integradro hibrido mas potente (tda - stk - o lo que sea )



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 10, 2008)

hola estoy en busca de un amplificador hibrido o integrado mas potente 

esto es por que son un poco mas faciles de armar ya que no nesecitan de tantos conponentes discretos 

espero que ustedes amigos me puedan alludar 

gracias de antemano 

( este amplificador lo quiero para la casa y me gustaria que fuera un poco o mucho mas potente de 250w )


----------



## Manonline (Jun 10, 2008)

debes tener una casa de una manzana entera para requerir esa potencia... creo qe estas exagerando demasiado con esa potencia... primero diria que nos digas el tamaño de la habitacion a sonorizar y para qe lo vas a usar... si para escuchar musica o fiestas o cosas asi...

salu2,
mano.

p.d.: para que te des una idea en el cuarto de mi vieja de 5x5 tiene un amplificador de 2W RMS y casi qe sobra esa potencia.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 10, 2008)

pes si mira es para poner a funcionar unas bosinas de luz y sonido (pero sin luz) y me gustaria pues utilisarlas en algo productibo como en fiesta que aqui en la cuadra es pura fiesta los fines de semana (lo bueno es que los besinos no se enojan  y asta asisten a la fiesta ) 

y lo que pasa es que lla ban 2 beses que las conecto a el estereo de mi papa (este esterio tiene ona potencia de 300w rms ..bueno eso dice ) y las 2 beses que las conecte a los 3 minutos quemo el amplificador ........esos dias la fieta termino tenprano (como alas 7:00 pm)

y no me animo a acer un amplificador con componentes discretos porque temo no acerlo bien ...... y por eso opte por los hibridos  (para lla no quemar mas el esterio de mi papa ) por que creo que nesecitan menos ajustes que los otro 

......no es para mi cuarto  sino para fiestas .......

gracias........


----------



## Carlos Aquino (Jun 11, 2008)

Al conectar las bocinas como tu dices, ¿ estas cuidando la impedancia con la que estas cargando el stereo de tu papa ? o sea no debes conectar todos las bocinas en paralelo poque la impedancia caerá a un valor muy  bajo que te sobrecalentará las salidas del equipo.
Yo tengo un amplificador que armé 100 + 100 vatios RMS (pero verdadero) y uso en fiestitas como cumpleaños  y creéme le sobra volumen.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 11, 2008)

La culpa de todo esto ....la tienen los chinitos que nos venden watios imaginarios, y hace que la gente se disloque, según las normas DIM con un amplificador de 12 +12 watios reales, puedes escuchar una orquesta sinfónica con su "ruido" volumen real....OJO al DATO¿¿


----------



## Manonline (Jun 11, 2008)

Tengo un amigo DJ qe sonoriza sus fiestas con una potencia de 100w RMS... y seguro que estas quemando el equipo de tu viejo porque pones todos los parlantes en paralelo como dijo el amigo Carlos.

Te digo que hacer potencias de 250w RMS es bastante complicado por su complejidad... Te recomiendo que busques por ahi los proyectos publicados por Luciperro, tupolev o zeuspower (100w RMS en ambos casos), que vienen con circuito electrico, impreso y toda la información necesaria para hacerlos...

La proxima vez fijate bien como conectas los parlantes, porque por algo los fabricantes especifican una carga maxima.

Salu2,
mano.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 11, 2008)

ok

muchas gracias enpesare a buscar los sircuitos     

gracias a todos 

y les prometo que la siguiente bes tendre mas cuidado al conectar las bosinas al amplificador

 (espero que para ese tiempo sea mi amplificador y no el de mi papa )    

bay


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 11, 2008)

ok muchas gracias ........

enpesare a buscar los sircuitos 

y les prometo que la siguente ves tendre cuidado al conectar las bosinas 

(espero que para ese tiempo sea mi amplificador y no el de mi papa) jajajajaja


----------



## ssyn (Oct 25, 2010)

Busca STK4050V, es de 200WRMS, yo lo uso y esta muy bien


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 25, 2010)

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> ok muchas gracias ........
> 
> enpesare a buscar los sircuitos
> 
> ...


 
Podes empezar con este que te paso, solo tienes que armarlo cuidando de no cometer errores, y sale andando a la primera, y con la potencia que entrega sera suficiente como para que algunso de tus vecinos te tire la primera queja!!
cualquier duda comentanos!!


----------



## chiisai (Ago 26, 2011)

hola amigo.. QUiero saber si los watts RMS que se aplican en todos los aparatos de sonido, son los mismos, ya q QUiero armar un amplificador aunq sea de 70 watts para un bajo electrico y aca en walmart, venden un stereo que dice 320 watts RMS y me quede pensando en que si puedo conectar mi guitarra electrica al mi estereo, tambien podria conectar mi bajo electrico a ese estereo y me saldria mejor comprarme uno de esos y aprovecho palas fiestas de fin de semana


----------

